# Help!! Virus disable my mouse



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,

A virus or trojan disable my mouse.
How to make my mouse work again or temporary how to use keyboard as mouse?
I use WinXP

Thank you


----------



## LupinIII (Sep 29, 2003)

i'm awaiting a fix for I have a mouse problem too.
I have to unplug and plug back in the usb mouse to keep it working.
if I have the adaptor for the normal mouse port it won't work at all.

so i've been using the kb for almost a week now. (help me techsupportguys! hehe)

use the TAB button to move to each link in a page and to the address bar etc.
hold shift and tab to go backwards.

use cursor controls to scroll in a page. (you may need to tab to get to the scrollable area)

while holding the ALT button, press tab and you can switch between windows. a little window pops up and you can go to the window you want if you have several open.

if your kb has a start button, pressing it will pull up the start menu and you can use your cursor controls to do stuff there. There's a key between the right side alt and ctrl (I don't know what it's called) that I does what my right mouse button does. ESC key to close that feature if it opens.

and of course ctrl/alt/delete to bring up task manager and you can close programs that way too.

can't think of anything else.

i've been doing this clean up thing
http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/read.php?4,27725,backpage=


----------

